# Heater Mod



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Today I went to the TT to make a changes. I replaced the storage door locks (3) from keyed to Combi-Locks. That went smoothly. After that I went inside to visually assess the next mod on my list, adding heat to the bathroom. I removed the panel under the refrigerator to see which knock-out would be best to use and to see where to route the duct-work. After that I went to the bathroom to remove the panel on the side of the tub. I was surprised at what I found. Laying inside, wires connected and all was an electrical plug. To me this seems odd. It's like someone forgot to finish the install. I'm not even sure where they would have mounted it. There is already one in there by the sink. Anyone have this same outlet under their tub?

I have read the thread about the heater mod here on Outbackers and it seems evident from what I have read that finding and ordering a reducer flange is at best, impossible. Unless someone has come up with a part number or a solution as to where to order it from, I will probably just use one of the knock-outs and make a flange.

I have attached a pic.









Thanks,
Bo


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Code requires that the outlet be in a box and that the box be secuerely mounted in or on something (usually a stud). And no one in their right mind would put an outlet in an inaccessable area like that. That, too, may be against the electrical code.

What was Gilligan thinking or doing that day? Wow.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow!! I am going to go out on a limb and say that that outlet does not belong under the tub. Is it on your trailer GFI circuit? If not, it should not be in the bathroom by code. My guess is that it is an outlet for the hall outside the bathroom. Seems it would be eay to flip it around and provide another trailer outlet!









I just completed the bathroom heater mod. I made my own flange using a coupling I purchased from the local hardware store.










I ground out the rivets holding the part of the coupling that had a ringed flange on the end and removed it.










I then cut a 3 inch hole in the blank plate and cut the ringed flange to size so that it fit snug in the hole. Drilled new holes and re-riveted. New collar fits tightly in place.










I used a 3 inch duct since it was readily available. A 2 inch flange could be made just as easily. Took me about a half hour and $5 for the coupling.

DAN


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Wow!! I am going to go out on a limb and say that that outlet does not belong under the tub. Is it on your trailer GFI circuit? If not, it should not be in the bathroom by code. My guess is that it is an outlet for the hall outside the bathroom. Seems it would be eay to flip it around and provide another trailer outlet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think Gilligan had been hangin' around when ours was built. I'm no electrician but this ain't up to code, lol. I think that I will flip it as Dan said and make another outlet outside the bathroom.

Dan, thanks for the info. I'll look for that part at Home Depot and maybe make that work. Great idea.

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

suburban shows a 2" reducer flange as being avaiable for the furnace. It is the same as the 4" ones on furnace but reduced to 2". I'm planning on stopping by my local trailer dealer and order one up so I can do the same mod.

And, yes, that outlet doesn't belong there.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe the outlet was for the Jacuzzi option! lol!

I'm betting it was supposed to be mounted to the hall.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

duggy said:


> Maybe the outlet was for the Jacuzzi option! lol!
> 
> I'm betting it was supposed to be mounted to the hall.


Now that's funny. Ok, that's my thoughts also on the socket. Are there any 210RS owners or any other OB owners out there that can verify this? Do you have a socket just outside your bathroom?

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

That's just plain sloppy work! Those outlets are easy to install - just cut a hole and tighten the screws (they have tabs that flip up and will tighten down on the inside of the wall - no box is necessary). What you will need though is the face plate that snaps onto the outlet. I bet Gilligan didn't leave one of those lying around, but you may be able to get one through your dealer. You can also order the entire receptacle on-line.

KTM, good luck finding that 2" duct collar, even from Suburban. Most have struck out miserably from all sources locally and on-line. I did sort of what Dan did, but used the reducing collar available at DW Incorp. and cannibalized the portion I needed. Pics to follow when I have a chance.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't seen one in our 21rs. Outlet not in hallway either. I did the step tub removal mod and heat duct and I did not see an outlet under there. I like the jacuzzi idea!!!! I am shocked to see what sketchy things RV companies do. They wouldn't make it in the carpentry world that's for sure! My brother's Rv had an air hose cut off and just lying in a compartment we found one day.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy supplied me with 2" duct collar and 2" flexible insulated hose with special outlet. It is for high velocity AC system for use in commercial/residential HVAC. It wasn't cheap but cool!!!


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> That's just plain sloppy work! Those outlets are easy to install - just cut a hole and tighten the screws (they have tabs that flip up and will tighten down on the inside of the wall - no box is necessary). What you will need though is the face plate that snaps onto the outlet. I bet Gilligan didn't leave one of those lying around, but you may be able to get one through your dealer. You can also order the entire receptacle on-line.
> 
> KTM, good luck finding that 2" duct collar, even from Suburban. Most have struck out miserably from all sources locally and on-line. I did sort of what Dan did, but used the reducing collar available at DW Incorp. and cannibalized the portion I needed. Pics to follow when I have a chance.


Thanks for the info. Next time I'm at the trailer I will mount the outlet if there is room. If not, I will simply remove it. Gilligan didn't leave a faceplate, so if all goes well, I will stop by Camping World to see if they have one.

You just got to wonder how it got past the inspection









Bo


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TeamCyBo said:


> That's just plain sloppy work! Those outlets are easy to install - just cut a hole and tighten the screws (they have tabs that flip up and will tighten down on the inside of the wall - no box is necessary). What you will need though is the face plate that snaps onto the outlet. I bet Gilligan didn't leave one of those lying around, but you may be able to get one through your dealer. You can also order the entire receptacle on-line.
> 
> KTM, good luck finding that 2" duct collar, even from Suburban. Most have struck out miserably from all sources locally and on-line. I did sort of what Dan did, but used the reducing collar available at DW Incorp. and cannibalized the portion I needed. Pics to follow when I have a chance.


Thanks for the info. Next time I'm at the trailer I will mount the outlet if there is room. If not, I will simply remove it. Gilligan didn't leave a faceplate, so if all goes well, I will stop by Camping World to see if they have one.

You just got to wonder how it got past the inspection









Bo
[/quote]
Camping World doesn't carry them, or at least doesn't sell them to the public as far as I could tell. Small, local RV shops may have them, but the one by our house had one brown receptacle in a dusty bin. I bought a couple from a place where I've purchased many items over the years. Very prompt delivery:

https://www.rvlifestyles.net/Parts.aspx?id=1580000022845&subcatid=0710000015059&CategoryNumber=08&Magic=DKRBVX0710140043137&DealerID=015003059785&GUID=7068b989-7336-4e94-a417-badc14da95e7

From your photo, it looks like there's two Romex cables going into that receptacle. One is a hot feed, and the other one travels off to places unknown. Be careful if you decide to remove it.


----------

